
The Canadian Ghost Town That Tesla Is Bringing Back to Life - jonah
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-10-31/the-canadian-ghost-town-that-tesla-is-bringing-back-to-life
======
Frank2312
Dupe (original :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15592330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15592330))

